# Frosch- u. Kröten-Bilder 2011



## Casybay (8. Jan. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
....das kann man ja gar nicht glauben, oder??
lg
Carmen


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Carmen,

Du wohnst aber auf einer warmen Ecke, oder? Wollen wir Deinen Amphibien wünschen, dass der Winter nicht zurück kommt!


----------



## StefanBO (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Im Januar hatte ich auch schon mal eine eisfreie Zeit - und jetzt ist es wieder so weit. Das sind die drei von letzter Nacht:


----------



## Casybay (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Stefan,
gut getroffen, da wird das wohl heuer früh beginnen mit dem Amphibiennachwuchs.
Meine Molchmänner haben schon eine hübsche Balztracht, da sie schon im frühen Jan.11
eingewandert sind. Den __ Grasfrosch konnte ich leider gestern Abend nicht mehr erspähen.


----------



## Ares (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,

heute habe ich bei meiner abendlichen Teichkontrolle diesen kleinen Freund entdeckt.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Casybay (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo SAndra,
ich schau mir auch schon die Augen aus nach meinem __ Grasfrosch, aber der ist wie vom Teichwasser verschluckt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi,

mußte am Donnerstag um 5.00 morgens auch den ersten Grasfröschen auf der Straße ausweichen

MfG Frank


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

hey!
wow ihr habt schon __ frösche??
Von dem kann ich nur träumen... Bei uns ist noch alles tief winterlich und zugefroren...
Lg oli


----------



## Ares (9. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,

gestern hatten wir noch eine dünne Eisschicht auf dem Teich und heute wird es heiß 
Die ersten Verliebten sind da  

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## cpt.nemo (10. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Bei mir sitzen sie noch auf dem Teichboden (letztes Mal zu 5. übereinander)
Diese Jahr sind es nicht so viele, da nach Aufstellung des Teichhauses nur noch ein paar reingewandert sind; oder schon vorher drin waren.
Mal schaun, wann sie wieder ausziehen.


----------



## R8. (10. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u. Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Mensch bei mir ist noch keiner da ;D


----------



## Christine (10. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

der Thread heißt "Frosch- u. Kröten-Bilder" und nicht "Ich hab noch keine..." wenn sich alle melden, die dieses Jahr noch keinen Frosch gesehen haben, können wir den Thread wegen Überfüllung schließen 

Liebe Grüße
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## hadron (15. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Meine __ Frösche und Kröten scheinen diese Jahr etwas Orientierungsschwierigkeiten zu haben


----------



## Golo (15. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

War letzte Nacht mit Taschenlampe und Fotoapparat unterwegs:
 
 
 
 
 
...meine Frau meinte nur: "Du Spanner..."

Viele Grüße - Ralph


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Ich hab gestern mal einen vor die Linse bekommen. Er hatte wohl erstmal genug vom Wasser und hat es sich auf der Insel gemütlich gemacht.


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Mein Teichfroschweibchen hat sich dem Zugriff entzogen und wollte scheinbar nicht bis zum Frühjahr mit Mann rumschwimmen.
Daher hat sich das Männchen nun meinen grünen Wasabi Koi als Opfer gesucht. 
Musste die beiden trennen, da das wohl nichts geworden wäre und der Koi schon ernsthafte Verletzungen hatte.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Ares (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,

auch wenn inzwischen die meisten Teichbesitzer selber Kröten und __ Frösche in/an ihrem Teich haben, möchte ich gerne noch ein paar Bilder von unseren Besuchern zeigen.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Sandra

Sehr schöne Bilder 

Sie würden noch besser werden, wenn du "Aug in Aug" mit den Fröschen/Kröten sein würdest. Soll heißen ... lege Dich hin dann bekommst so Bilder ....

Ps.: Fotografierst du mit einer Canon 7D (der Dateiname läßt dies vermuten) 

Edit: habe gerade an den Exif`s gesehen ... du fotest mit einer Canon 400D


----------



## Ares (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Danke! 
Leider läßt die Teichrandbepflanzung nicht zu, das ich noch tiefer gehen kann. Dann hätte ich nur Halme und Stengel im Bild, aber keine Kröten mehr 
Ist übrigens die 400 D, aber Canon stimmte schon mal


----------



## dobifan (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Tja, die beiden hab ich heute kurz vor dem Mittagessen erwischt......


----------



## Ares (27. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Die __ Frösche der Zukunft . 10 Tage alter Laich.


----------



## paper (29. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Unser Teich ist seit 25.03. eisfrei, bis heute haben wir schon 7 Laichballen und
es werden sicher noch mehr!


----------



## butzbacher (30. März 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Melitta,

interessantes Bild. 

Das klammernde "Pärchen" sieht wie eine Fehlpaarung aus, oben Springfrosch und unten Grasfroschmännchen.

Gruß André


----------



## Skopp1 (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Krötenmänner in der Überzahl


----------



## Skopp1 (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Haben sich dann doch zwei gefunden


----------



## paper (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Melitta,
> 
> interessantes Bild.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Bestimmung vom Springfrosch!


----------



## paper (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Kröte umklammert Koi!
http://kaernten.orf.at/stories/507841/


----------



## Casybay (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,
jetzt ist mein jährlicher Sommergast wieder am Teich eingetroffen, der Größe nach wohl ein Weibchen und ich denke, sie kommt nun schon das 3. Jahr nach der Laichzeit zu mir.


----------



## Inken (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Moin ihrs!

Darf ich vorstellen: Flens! 

 

Ist er nicht schön?  Etwas dünne, aber sehr fleißig!! Denn kurz nachdem wir ihn entdeckt haben, fanden wir seinen Nachwuchs:

 

Der Teich ist schwanger!! :freu

Ich wollte ihn - die Kröte - vorsichtig mit der Hand zur Seite schieben, weil ich wieder abgesoffene Blätter gefischt habe. Da packt der Kerl plötzlich zu! :shock Saß auf meiner Hand und klammerte sich an meinen Zeigefinger..  Unglaublich, was für Kraft so ein kleiner Kröterich hat! Zum Glück ließ er los, als ich langsam anfing zu überlegen, wie ich da wieder rauskomme..!


----------



## cpt.nemo (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Bei mir sind seit Tagen 6 Kröten im Teich. Abend hüpfen sie dann auch mal draußen rum. Aber da sie alle die selbe Größe haben, denke ich, daß es Männchen sind. Wo nur Mutti bleibt???


----------



## Casybay (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

@Inken,
@Brigitte,
das macht doch so richtig Spass, diese Tierchen zu beobachten,gell!


----------



## Inken (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Auf jeden Fall, Carmen!

Zumal es das erste Mal ist, dass eine Kröte unseren Teich geprüft und für gut befunden hat. 
Auch nicht zu Zeiten unseres Miniteichs hatten wir Froschnachwuchs..

Unser erster Laich! :freu

Ich war grad' draußen, er "ruft" schon wieder! 

Munteres Kerlchen!


----------



## Conny (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Inken,

herzlichen Glückwunsch :knuddel
Wir werden wohl das erste Jahr keinen Nachwuchs haben 
er sitzt den ganzen Tag da und ruft und keine kommt


----------



## butzbacher (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



paper schrieb:


> Danke für die Bestimmung vom Springfrosch!



Hallo Melitta,

bitte nicht als 100%ige Bestimmung ansehen, aber das obere Tier wirkt auf dem Bild sehr spitzschnäuzig, müsste Springfrosch sein. Jedoch ist eine Bestimmung per Bild nicht immer einfach und damit nicht immer korrekt.

Gruß André


----------



## Skopp1 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,

wir haben totalen  "Krötenmännerüberbesetzung". Man hört ständig Befreiungsrufe wenn die Männer sich gegenseitig besteigen. Leider mußte ich schon 3 Krötenweibchen tot aus dem Teich fischen. Ich denke mal sie wurden ertränkt. Wenigstens haben wir schon 5 mal Schnüre entdeckt.

Schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Hüslischnägg (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Leute  toll

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich Eugen an unserem Teich entdeckt.:freu:freu:freu  Ich weiss zwar nicht ob er ein Männchen ist???  Jedenfalls freue ich mich sehr, ihn wieder anzutreffen.

 

Könnte das ein __ Grasfrosch sein?

Viele Grüsse 

Jacqueline


----------



## butzbacher (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Jacqueline,

das ist ein Vertreter der __ Grünfrösche (oder auch Wasserfrösche), aber die genaue Artbestimmung ist per Bild nicht möglich.

Gruß André


----------



## VolkerN (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Nach vielen vergeblichen Versuchen ein scharfes Foto von einem Frosch oder einer Kroete hinzubekommen ists mir jetzt endlich gelungen 

...ich hab bei uns am Teich sogar nen Froschkoenig vor die Linse bekommen ...und weil er sich nicht bewegt -> auch noch voll scharf 

...meine Kamera ist also doch ganz brauchbar


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

[OT]Hallo Jaqueline!

Eugen ist garantiert ein Männchen, allerdings hab ihn etwas anders in Erinnerung  irgendwie größer. Und so grün im Gesicht war er das letzte Mal auch nicht [/OT]


----------



## Krischan (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Ich hätte da auch noch was anzubieten 
Alle von gestern  Nachmittag ,da war  noch schönes Wetter


 
 
 

Gruß Von der Küste


----------



## Hüslischnägg (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

r


blumenelse schrieb:


> [OT]Hallo Jaqueline!
> 
> Eugen ist garantiert ein Männchen, allerdings hab ihn etwas anders in Erinnerung  irgendwie größer. Und so grün im Gesicht war er das letzte Mal auch nicht [/OT]


 weiter mit *off topic*

Oups ...   ... wenn dein Bild von Eugen nicht grün ist, ist es vielleicht ein Eugenkönig??? Die werden plötzlich weiss ... aber nur wenn man sie küsst  .  


Viele Grüsse Jacqueline
__________________________

​


----------



## Petra (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo ihr Teichverrückten

Hier habe ich auch mal wieder ein Froschbild musste das Pärchen erst mal in den Teich setzen.
Ach ja noch was habe jede menge Froschlaich im Teich.


----------



## Hüslischnägg (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Jacqueline,
> 
> das ist ein Vertreter der __ Grünfrösche (oder auch Wasserfrösche), aber die genaue Artbestimmung ist per Bild nicht möglich.
> 
> Gruß André



Hallo André

Also ein Grünfrosch, Hauptsache er ist an meinem Teich  

Vielen Dank. 

Viele Grüsse Jacqueline
_________________________
​


----------



## klaus e (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Episode I:
Nachdem sich im Laichballen der Grasfrösche reichlich Leben einstellte, hatte ich einen Geistesblitz. 
Die Quappen werden ziemlich genau oberhalb der Pumpe schlüpfen - ein Massaker soll vermieden werden. 
Also für wohlfeile 2,99 € ne Kunststoffschüssel mit 30 cm Durchmesser gekauft und mit einem Kondensmilchdosenperforierwerkzeug Löcher rein gemacht. Klein genug, das die Quappen nicht durchpassen. Das ganze dann über die Pumpe gestülpt und mit nem netten Stein beschwert.
Soweit, so gut: Funktionierte auch bestens, nur hatte sich am 3. Tag ein Kröterich den Weg unter die Schüssel gesucht und auch tatsächlich gefunden und kam nicht mehr raus - Versuch vorerst abgebrochen ...


----------



## klaus e (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Episode II:
Nachdem der Kröterich wieder bei Sinnen war, begann das Locken des Weibchens. War aber wohl doch noch etwas dösig, denn ein anderer war flotter ...
Tel Aviv, wie der Franzose sagt


----------



## wateryucca (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo!
Ich habe auch dieses Wochenende den ersten Frosch in meinem (im Oktober 2010 fertiggestellten) Teich entdeckt. Die Plastikente meiner Kinder dürfte ihm wohl gefallen.

LG Karen


----------



## ollifrog (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Karen,
da hast du ja sogar sehr wertvollen Besuch! __ Laubfrösche sind ja wirklich selten geworden 
In meiner Region, sind sie so ziemlich ausgestorben...
In meinem Teich hab ich das 1.Mal keinen Laich, da der Winter an der Folie genagt hat...jetzt ist die Wasseroberfläche um ca. die Hälfte geschrumpft und das scheint den Kröten und Grasfröschen nicht zu gefallen. Naja ich wollte ihn sowieso neu gestalten und jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt dafür!
LG Olli


----------



## Casybay (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,
mein Grasfroschweibchen scheint wohl eher ein zu spät gekommenes Männchen zu sein.
Seit heute quakt er unentwegt herum. Ob ihn da  wohl noch eine erhört?


----------



## paper (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Melitta,
> 
> bitte nicht als 100%ige Bestimmung ansehen, aber das obere Tier wirkt auf dem Bild sehr spitzschnäuzig, müsste Springfrosch sein. Jedoch ist eine Bestimmung per Bild nicht immer einfach und damit nicht immer korrekt.
> 
> Gruß André



André, hab mich auch  via Google vergewissert, es stimmt mit dem Springfrosch!


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Dann werd ich mein Krötenpärchen hier auch mal vorstellen. Gestern dann auch den lang ersehnten Krötenlaich entdeckt. Leider gibt es aber noch kein Foto vom Laich. Aber von den Kröten.

   

Die __ Frösche lassen noch auf sich warten. Mal sehen wann die den ersten Laich legen.


----------



## schilfgrün (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



hadron schrieb:


> Meine __ Frösche und Kröten scheinen diese Jahr etwas Orientierungsschwierigkeiten zu haben



Mit der Gefahr lebend, von Christine einen Rüffel zu bekommen,hat dieses Foto für mich wirklich Seltenheitswert - etwas schärfer und mit einem passendem Untertitel, könnte es eine witzige Postkarte abgeben.!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Krischan (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Erstmal ein Sonnenbad 

 

Lg Christian


----------



## Krischan (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Aktuell von Heute

 

 


LG Christian


----------



## h-th (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

auch nicht schlecht.... oder ???


LG h-th


----------



## Waldi Waldemar (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*


----------



## pema (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

__ Frösche, Kröten, __ Molche...was ist das schon ??
Habe gerade meine ersten Elefanten in diesem Jahr gesichtet. O.k., die Pflanzen haben etwas gelitten...aber Mutter und Tochter fanden das Bad sehr erfrischend!
pema


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Pema

Sehr schöne Fotos vom indischen Elefantenbaby & Mutter 

Würde sie lieber hier sehen und es waren sicher nicht die einzigen Fotos aus dem Tierpark 

Freue mich schon auf mehr "drüben" im Thread


----------



## VolkerN (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Gestern Abend war ich zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort  ...die Szene fand ich zu herzig ...__ Shubunkin "knutscht" fast nen __ Grasfrosch 

Ich wuensch euch allen frohe Ostern


----------



## Schrat (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der Bewohner meines Teiches... 



Ängstlich sehen die nicht gerade aus. Und da heißt es immer "sei kein Frosch"


----------



## Inken (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Auch an unserem Teich sitzen seit einer Woche zwei Teichfrösche! :freu

Einer davon noch ganz winzig, vielleicht grad mal 2cm, der andere nicht viel größer.. 

   

Und auch die Krötenquappen sind geschlüpft! 
Gestern tobten sie  noch artig in der __ Wasserpest, heute haben sie bereits den kompletten Teich entdeckt. Hofffentlich machen sie einen großen Bogen um den Skimmer.. :beten

 ​


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Gestern kam offensichtlich ein Vorjahresbaby zum Baden 
Ich lag am Steg und plötzlich sah ich im Augenwinkel was braunes ins Wasser marschieren. Da es an dergleichen Stelle war, wo ich schon einmal einen __ Wasserskorpion sah, dachte ich mir, vielleicht wäre es wieder einer. Von der Größe her hätte es gepasst 
Aber weit gefehlt! Ich hab mich gefreut 
Zwar hätte ich mir gedacht, dass die nach 1 Jahr schon etwas größer sind, aber vielleicht ist er auch ein besonderer Zwerg. Was mich aber viel mehr wundert, dass er überhaupt gekommen ist. Es heißt doch eigentlich immer, dass die Kröten nur zum Paaren an den Teich kommen, obwohl auch ein paar hitzige Männchen bei mir des Abends im Sommer immer gerne eine Runde zum Schwimmen kommen 

     

und einen traurigen Fund hab ich auch gemacht. Beim Unkrautjäten in einem Beet, ca. 5 m vom Teich entfernt, ist mir dieser mumifizierte Jungkröterich untergekommen


----------



## cpt.nemo (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Ich habe auch 3 Krötenmnnchen, die jetzt schon seit Wochen im Teich rumdümpeln. Denen gefällt es anscheinend so gut, daß sie gar nicht mehr gehen wollen. Ich hab da keine Erfahrungen bisher mit Kröten. Ist das erste Jahr, daß bei mir welche vorbeischauen.
Ab und zu sind sie nur genervt von den hecktischen Liebesspielen der Bitterlinge.


----------



## Inken (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Oh, was für ein trauriger Anblick..
Armer Kerl, nur ein paar Meter haben ihn vom Überleben getrennt.. Schon komisch, dass er den kurzen Weg nicht gefunden hat, womöglich war er krank oder verletzt?

Aber dein Krötenbaby - total niedlich! Kaum größer als die Kaulquappen!


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Ach Dany, so dicht ist Freud und Leid beieinander. 

Aber Kröten sind das ganze Jahr über recht badefreudig. Wobei ich das Gefühl habe, das die kleineren und kleinen mehr ins Wasser gehen, weil sie sich sicherer fühlen. Je größer, desto selbstbewusster trampeln sie über die Terrasse.


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Stimmt, Christine (oh, heute das erste Mal, dass wir einer Meinung sind  ), ich kann das auch beobachten, dass es vor allem die "Halbstarken" Männchen sind, die im Sommer zum Baden kommen. Aber auch ein Weibchen hab ich ab und zu mal gesehen. Liegt aber auch vermutlich daran, dass die Jungmännchen generell in der Überzahl sind und man daher statistisch gesehen vor allem diese beim sommerlichen Abendbad sehen kann 

Inken: vielleicht ist er auch im Winter gestorben (erfroren?), da wär er ja sowieso nicht in den Teich gegangen.
edit: naja, ein bissl größer als die Quappis war das kleine schon  ca 2cm langer Körper...

Bei mir waren ja schon lange vor Teichbau die Kröten zu Besuch. Sehr nette Anekdote: da gibt es (gab es bis voriges Jahr zumindest, heuer sah ich sie nicht) ein Krötenweibi, das drei dunkle Flecken am Kopf hat (wie auf einem Blindenzeichen) und die hab ich im Jahr vorm Teichbau zufällig fotografiert, als sie in den __ Schwertlilien hockte (die gleich neben dem Teich sind, aber damals war eben noch kein Teich daneben). Und im ersten Frühjahr des Teichs (d.h. dann eigentlich 1,5 Jahre später) sah ich sie IM Teich beim ablaichen. Bin durch Zufall draufgekommen, weil sie eben diese Punkte am Kopf hat. Habe beim Laichen ein Foto gemacht, da sieht man die Punkte und dann mir später beim Fotosortieren zufällig das allererste Foto von ihr angesehen und da fielen mir die 3 Punkte sofort auf. Da wusste ich, dass sie schon vorm Teich da war  nett, oder?
Warum sie heuer nicht da war? Entweder war sie da und ich hab nur die Punkte nicht gesehen, weil das Männchen größer war und die Punkte verdeckte, oder sie war heuer nicht paarungsbereit, oder, schlimmer, es ist ihr was zugestoßen :?


----------



## Ares (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Neues von meinen Fröschen/Nachwuchs:
Die Kaulquappen entwickeln schon die Hinterbeine.  Und ein älterer Frosch beim Sonnenbad.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Ares (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Heute beobachtete ich einen Frosch, der sich mit den Hinterfüßen das Hinterteil abrieb. Hmm, der war doch alleine.....  . Scheinbar hatte der Schneckenlaich, auf dem er saß, seinen Fortpflanzungstrieb angeregt 
Sah aus als ob ihm die Socken qualmen 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Krischan (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Seit gestern  geht das Konzert los .
Das werden wieder unruhige Nächte 
Ist echt irre was so ein kleiner Frosch für eine Lautstärke entwickelt!!


 1. 

2.  

3.   

4.  
Er genoss die Sonne

LG Christian


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Christian

Och Teichfrösche sind ja eh net sehr laut ....

Laubfrösche .... obwohl sehr klein ... sind da schon andere Kaliber


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

wow, das sind absolut geniale Fotos, Christian!!!   

edit: Habt ihr die gelbe Fliege auf dem Kopf des Frosches gesehen? Gelungener Schnappschuss


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



Natürlich ...


----------



## willi1954 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Moin

meine __ Frösche sind da noch eher faul und geniessen die Sonne. Von Quaken noch keine Spur.


LG Willi


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Willi

Schönes Grüppchen ... da muß wohl eine warme Stelle sein 

Die werden schon Quacken ... überhaupt umso lauter der Umgebungslärm ... als wenn sie ihn übertönen wollen ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Nicht nur, daß uns ein zweiter Frosch zugewandert ist,
gestern Nacht gab es dann auch ein erstes, zaghaftes Konzert.
Gestatten - Caruso!


----------



## Limnos (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Lange Zeit hörte ich nur das Froschkonzert von beiden Nachbarn her. Aber nun haben sich mindestens zwei bei mir eingefunden. Der im Vorgarten (siehe Bilder) ist ein Männchen, der (die?) hinter dem Haus quakt nicht, ist also wahrscheinlich ein Weibchen. Ich würde sie gerne verkuppeln, aber sie sind sehr scheu und missverstehen meine Versuche. Es geht ihnen wie den Königskindern: Sie konnten zusammen nicht kommen...


----------



## paper (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Fotos von unseren Fröschen, bei uns haben viele kleine (2cm) den Winter überlebt!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus zusammen,
von mir gibts heute ein Foto vom Grasfroschnachwuchs, 
in meinem Ufergraben tummeln sich ca. 300 Kaulquappen, da sind sie von den Fressfeinden sicher, auch im Teich dürfte sich in etwa die selbe Anzahl befinden.
Schon interessant wie die Kaulquappen den Ufergraben blitzeblank halten, da werden 
die ganzen Ablagerungen an den Steinen gefressen.
Ich denke so ca. 4 - 5 Wochen werde ich das Spiel noch beobachten können,
dann gehen die kleinen Gesellen wieder auf Wanderschaft.
LG Markus


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Christian,

wirklich erstklassige Bilder 

Besonders 1. u. 4., aber der mit der Fliege auf dem Kopf, ist auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Limnos (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi

Das ist der Kerl, der mir (oder meinerFrau?) jede Nacht Ständchen bringt. Immerhin hat er inzwischen mit einer Dame, die ich noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen habe, kräftig für Nachwuchs gesorgt


----------



## StefanBO (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Dieses Jahr gab es den ersten Grasfroschlaichballen


----------



## steingärtner (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Gestern hab ich meine Radautüte auch mal mit der Cam erwischt, und ein Froschweib scheint es auch zu geben ,denn seit heute ist es relativ ruhig. 

       

und dann lukt da noch was zwischen den Krepsscheren vor - Froschmädel?

       

und mein Kater putzt sich genüsslich zwischen __ Salbei und __ Katzenminze

 

Grüße aus dem Norden,
Marion


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Marion

Dein vermeintliches Mädel (Bild 5-8) ist eine __ Erdkröte (Bufo bufo) ....


----------



## steingärtner (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Dein vermeintliches Mädel (Bild 5-8) ist eine __ Erdkröte (Bufo bufo) ....



Danke Helmut,

ich hab auch erst gedacht, das ist eine Kröte, aber es quakt wie ein Frosch 

und warum ist der Frosch seit gestern ganz still:?

Heute konnte ich keinen von beiden entdecken.

Gruß, Marion


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Marion

Warum der Frosch still ist ...  oder vielleicht ändert sich das Wetter ... nein, ich weiß es wirklich nicht 

und warum die __ Erdkröte wie ein Frosch quakt ... vielleicht hast du dich getäuscht ... Erdkröten "knurren", kannst Dir hier anhören


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Marion,

das ist auf jeden Fall eine Kröte. Vielleicht hast Du den wirklichen Quaker nur nicht gesehen...


----------



## steingärtner (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Danke euch beiden,

sehr interessanter Link Helmut, da kann ich als Teichneuling wieder viel lernen. 

 eindeutig eine __ Erdkröte  

Dieses Krötenknurren hab ich im zeitigen Frühjahr, als ...zig Kröten sich im und um den Teich getummelt haben, auch gehört, aber jetzt hats nur gequakt ... woher auch immer 

Hoffentlich ist mein Frosch nicht abgewandert :beten

Gruß, Marion


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Caruso hat seit gestern Abend auch nicht mehr gequakt.
Ist es möglich, daß aufgrund der deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen seit gestern, er ein wenig eingeschnappt ist?
Ein Weib für ihn hat sich hier definitiv noch nicht eingefunden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Heute wurde es wieder wärmer... und prompt fing Caruso wieder an, verhalten zwar, aber immerhin. Es scheint also tatsächlich was mit der Temperatur zu tun zu haben


----------



## steingärtner (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Heute wurde es wieder wärmer... und prompt fing Caruso wieder an, verhalten zwar, aber immerhin. Es scheint also tatsächlich was mit der Temperatur zu tun zu haben



 ja, hier bei uns im 'hohen' Norden hatte es heute auch an die 18°, und meine Radautüte hat ein paar mal verhalten gequakt 

Gruß, Marion


----------



## ron (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Leider haben die Kröten sich noch nicht für unseren Teich entschieden. Keinen Ahnung weshalb. Die Grasfrösche sind da nicht so wählerisch: 50 St. zählte ich diesem Frühling.

Das unterstehenden Bild habe ich an einem anderen Gewässer gemacht. (EF 4/300, 5,0, 1/250, 200 ISO, Teilausschnittsvergrösserung)

 



LG

Ron


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Wieder ein sehr schönes Bild Ron!

Bei mir am Teich sind bisher auch noch keine __ Frösche...leider!


----------



## Ares (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Die Kaulquappen werden zu Fröschen..... die ersten Mini-Fröschlein gehen an Land. 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Casybay (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Das ist ja Klasse!
So früh sind die schon fertig entwickelt, ist das immer so?


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Dick & quakig döst Caruso vor sich hin.
Körperlänge ohne Beine geschätzte 8 - 9 cm.


----------



## wmt (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Bis jetzt habe ich sie nur ins Wass hupfen gehört und manchmal einen gesehen. Heute war etwas sonne in der Ecke und ich habe mindestens vier gesehen, davon saßen drei auf einem alten Holzschiff, dass mein Sohn vor vielen Jahren gebaut hat und das immer noch im Teich liegt. Offenbar sind die Jährlinge nicht ganz so scheu wie der alte.


----------



## Doc (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Fühlt sich sichtlich wohl auf Schwimmpflanzen 

Wasn das für einer? -.-


----------



## Nikolai (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,
mein Dicker ist völlig zahm. Ich habe ihm die Linse fast auf die __ Nase gehalten, es hat ihn überhaupt nicht gestört. Grundsätzlich sitzt er immer oben im bzw. am Hochteich.

   

die Kleinen sind eher gesellig und bleiben lieber unten im Pflanzenteich. Es ist sicher auch gut so,  ich habe gehört, dass große __ Frösche durchaus kleine Frösche verspeisen.

wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man 4 Frösche, die eng aneinander geschmiegt am Ufer sitzen.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## danyvet (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Wieder mal eins "meiner" Nachkommen vom Vorjahr gesichtet (nein, ich bin keine Kröte  )

Zum Größenvergleich eine junge Molchdame  ist der nicht süß?


----------



## Ares (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Grasfroschnachwuchs und mein __ Teichfrosch aus der Männer-WG 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Casybay (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo ,
Ihr habt ja ein paar süße Fröschlein und Kröten. Solchen Nachwuchs hab ich dies Jahr leider nicht.


----------



## granada (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserem Froschbesuch  gruß juergen


----------



## walter101 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

hallo zusammen hatten gestern auch den ersten Besuch am Teich Gruß Walter


----------



## Lucy2412 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Wir haben seit 3 Wochen einen Wasserfrosch, der versucht zwar zu quaken, aber es kommt kein Ton heraus. Gibt´s sowas wie stumme __ Frösche?


----------



## Limnos (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Zwei Bilder einer __ Erdkröte, die mir über den Weg lief.
@ Lucy: Glücklich sind die __ Frösche, denn sie haben stumme Weiber. (etwas abgewandelter Spruch von Aristoteles)


----------



## Lucy2412 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

@ Limnos: Oh ja, wie schön war doch die Ruhe....seit gestern Morgen haben wir diesen kleinen Schreihals in unsem Teich.


----------



## Inken (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

  Süß, gell?


----------



## lemanie (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Der hat sich aber einen netten Platz ausgesucht!!


----------



## Dilmun (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Gut, dass ich mehrere Töpfe und Becken habe. So hat jeder Frosch sein eigenes Reich.


----------



## Nikolai (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,

meine Teichfrösche sind sehr gesellig. Dicht gedrängt hocken sie auf meiner Pflanzinsel. 8 Stück an der Zahl. Ich hoffe nur, dass sie die Insel nicht versenken.

   

Dafür, dass __ Frösche angeblich nahezu blind sind und nur nach sich bewegenden Objekten schnappen, haben sie doch einen erstaunlichen Orientierungssinn. Alle haben sie die schmale Bachtreppe nach oben gefunden und sitzen gemeinsam auf der kleinen Insel im Hochteich. Bienen die hier zur Tränke kommen werden von Ihnen nicht beachtet. Offenbar können sie auch da unterscheiden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,

mir sind auch mal wieder ein paar Grünröcke vor die Linse gehoppst:

Ein Quakfrosch:
 
Ein Schiffbrüchiger, der sich mit dem letzten Trümmerteil seines Bootes auf ein Seerosenblatt retten konnte...
 
...drei, die sich nichts mehr zu sagen haben....


----------



## ollifrog (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,

zum laichen hat unsere Erdkrötendame mit Abwesenheit geglänzt, haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht!
Nun endlich ist sie wieder aufgetaucht, hat sich zum abkühlen (bei den heißen Temperaturen kann ich dies nachvollziehen) in die kürzlich fertiggestellte Natursteinmauer gequetscht:


----------



## Springmaus (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

*Hallo

ich bin sooo 

heute endlich gesehen.Schon Tagelang quaken gehört und jetzt endlich 

*


----------



## nik (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

die erste Kröte XXS ...

Die ist dann übrigens "geschwommen".  Wegen der Oberflächenspannung ist die nur "eingesunken", die Oberseite der Kröte blieb trocken. So war sie erstaunlich flott, viel flotter als eine der vielen Kaulquappen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Nik

Tolle Bilder


----------



## nik (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke, das letzte ist leider nicht scharf.  Es war schon eine Überraschung, vermutlich der erste Landgang.

Außer den Massen Erdkrötenkaulquappen gibt es noch 4 Grasfrösche an der Pfütze. Die ziehen in der Dämmerung los. Ein Bild habe ich auf diesem Rechner gefunden.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## walter101 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

hallo zusammen,

habe heute den ersten Winzling im Teich gesehen

Grüssle  Walter


----------



## butzbacher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



walter101 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe heute den ersten Winzling im Teich gesehen
> 
> Grüssle  Walter



Hallo,

das sollte eine kleine __ Erdkröte sein.

Gruß André


----------



## Lucy2412 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Süß die kleinen Winzlinge, wir haben auch die ersten kleinen WechselkrötenXXS im Teich schwimmen 

Lg Annette


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus

@ Walter & Annette: Süß die Winzlinge ...

@ Andrè: Wie sieht ein kleiner Frosch aus 

Nicht so ... is auch eine __ Erdkröte 
   

Die Geschichte zu den Bildern ...

Als heute meine Gattin den Teich beobachtete, sah sie einen __ Rückenschwimmer mit einem Frosch/Kröte in den "Fängen" . Muß dazu sagen wir haben eine Invasion von Rückenschwimmer ... muß wohl auch ein dementsprechendes Nahrungsangebot vorhanden sein. Jetzt weiß ich welches ...

Gut, meine Gattin beschloß, paar Quappen bzw. annähernd fertige Froscherln/Kröten in ein Schaffel mit mit ein paaar Pflanzen zu übersiedeln. Damit wenigstens ein paar überleben.

Mein ganzes zureden half nix ... sie lies sich nicht davon überzeugen, daß es eben Natur sei. Nicht umsonst bringen sie soviele Individuen hervor, einige werden schon überleben.

Die Fotos sind in dem Schaffel entstanden ...


----------



## nik (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

sehr schöne Bilder!

Unsere __ Rückenschwimmer haben sich auch deutlich vermehrt, aber trotz der vielen Kaulquappen habe ich nie einen mit Beute, geschweige denn Kaulquappen gesehen - was ich eigentlich erwartet hatte. Na ja, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass die nicht nur von Wasser und Liebe leben.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Nik

Die vergreifen sich nicht an den Quappen, nein ..., am fertigen Froscherl/Kröte 

Die sind ja auch deutlich kleiner wie die Quappen ... die schrumpfen scheinbar bei der Metamorphose ... 
Unsere Quappen waren ohne Schwanz so ca. 1,5cm groß. Die "Fertigen" sind vielleicht die Hälfte.


----------



## Lucy2412 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

sehr schöne Foto´s. Ich kann deine Frau gut verstehen, bin auch so verliebt in unsere kleinen XXS Kröten.
Viele Quappen haben es durch die vielen Gelbbrandkäfer im Teich und unserer Pumpe nicht überlebt. Täglich habe ich einige aus unserem Filter gerettet und gestern eine XXS Kröte aus dem Skimmer geholt, nachdem sie einer unserer Goldfische anknabbern wollte und sie in Panik zum Skimmer geflüchtet ist.

Lg Annette


----------



## danyvet (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Das ist der Grund, warum ich keine Pumpe alias Viecherlhächsler hab.
Und keine Fische, bei deren Haltung es so eine Pumpe braucht 
Arme Krötis 

PS: neeeeein, ich will dir mit diesen Worten kein schlechtes Gewissen machen


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Dany

Konntest du dies auch feststellen, daß die __ Rückenschwimmer deine "fast" fertigen Froscherln/Kröten fressen 

Also ob welche überlebt haben ...  ...

Quappen sehe ich noch einzelne ... ist aber so gut wie nix mehr im Teich ...


----------



## danyvet (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich heuer nur gaaaanz wenige __ Rückenschwimmer. Zwei oder so, mehr nicht 
Aber ja, ich hab mal einen RS ein Quapperl fressen sehen, allerdings war das noch eins ohne Haxerl.
Bei mir sind ja die Libellenlarven die Quappikiller par excellance 
Aber da von diesen schon insgesamt fast 30 Stück geschlüpft sind, können jetzt nicht mehr allzu viele drin sein, die die Quappis killen. Ich hab jedenfalls noch relativ viele Quappis, fast fertige Krötls und auch noch welche, die noch nicht mal Hinterhaxerl haben.
Bei mir haben ja heuer 6 oder 7 Kröten abgelaicht, mit 2 Wochen Abstand von der ersten zur letzten. Daher wahrscheinlich auch die vielen unterschiedlichen Stadien.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Dany

Danke für deinen Bericht 

Die Quappen, die "zwei, drei ... " haben schon große Hinterhax`ln, dauert also nimmer lang und die "Vorderen" sind da.

Hoffe, die RS fallen net gleich wieder über sie her ...


----------



## Springmaus (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

_Hallo,

Heute war es so schön am Teich! Fand der Frosch wohl auch.

     _


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus

Die Quappen/Froscherln/Kröten dürften alle weg sein ... konnte heute in der früh noch 2-3 sehen (mit Vorderhaxeln) ... jetzt am Abend ... alle weg 

Ich denke das war es für heuer ... 

War ein sehr schönes Erlebnis und man konnte richtig mit fiebern wie sie fast von Tag zu Tag wuchsen ...

Das Ende ... naja, ist halt Natur ... 

Vielleicht habe ich das eine oder andere Froscherl/Kröterl übersehen und hüpfen im Garten herum.


----------



## Springmaus (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

_Hallo,

das ist aber schade. Aber so ist die Natur eben._


----------



## nik (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Zusammen,

wegen der Erdkrötenkaulquappen gab es einen groben Schwamm auf der sonst nur durch ein Ansaugsieb gesicherten Ansaugseite der Pumpe, deren Leistung auch noch gedrosselt wurde. Das funktioniert die Fauna schonend, allerdings muss ich öfter den Schwamm im Wechsel mit einem weiteren tauschen und reinigen. 

__ Rückenschwimmer hat es für die Pfütze schon einige, Großlibellenlarven auch, trotzdem habe ich nie eine erbeutete Kaulquappe erlebt. Ups, sehe ich jetzt erst, das ist natürlich was anderes, wenn die an die fertigen, kleineren Kröten gehen. Das ist jetzt in vollem Gange, die bekommen jetzt Vorderbeine und verlassen sukzessive den Teich. Werden im 1000L Teichlein noch locker 1000 Stück sein. Noch habe ich die Befürchtung, es könnte in der Zukunft eine Invasion an laichwilligen Erdkrötenweibchen geben. Dieses Jahr waren es vier Weibchen - und das war schon heftig.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## jojo1975 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Froschfreunde 

Hier ein paar Froschbilder von letztem Sonntag. Ich habe sie bei einem in einer Waldlichtung bei mir in der Nähre gelegenen Teich gemacht. Und ich habe wieder etwas dazugelernt: auch __ Frösche sind von Stechmücken geplagt ... die armen Kerle tun mir leid 

Gruss, Alex


----------



## Bravy (28. Juni 2011)

*GNFM*

Hallo Teichgemeinde

ich stelle hiermit den ersten Teilnehmer zur aktuellen Staffel von :

Germanys Next Frog Model :smoki

vor:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/89553&stc=1&d=1309297105

"Ferdinand der Schöne" 

Über weitere Vorstellungen auch international würde ich mich freuen   

lg
Bravy


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: GNFM*

Hallo Bravy,
Schönes Kerlchen... nur mit der Schminke muss er lernen umzugehen... auf der Linken Wange ist ihm der Schminkstift ausgerutscht 

PS:wäre der Beitrag nicht besser in dem Thread https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30090
oder dem Forum aufgehoben gewesen? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/69/


----------



## Bravy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: GNFM*

ach ... sorry hab ich gar nicht gesehen  ; ) .. die Unterforen, da hast du natürlich recht   

vielleicht ist ein Admin ja so lieb und verschiebt das Thema ja ... war nicht gewollt  

lg
vom Bravy


----------



## Inken (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Froschn auf der Lauer.. 

 ​


----------



## lemanie (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,

ich habe hier auch zwei aus meiner Kinderstube:
 
 
Kann mir einer sagen, um was es sich hier handelt?

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Melanie,
das schaut mir nach Grasfröschen aus,
die hab ich auch immer in Massen am Teich.
Leider bisher die einzige Froschart die bei mir am Teich laicht.
LG Markus


----------



## butzbacher (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Melanie,

das sollten Grasfrösche sein (außer es gibt in deiner Region noch Moor- oder Springfrosch).

Ein Tip noch zum Schutz der Jungfrösche - wenn ich das richtige sehe, ist dein Teichrand unbedeckte schwarze Folie. Bei Sonnenschein erhitzt sich diese so stark, dass es für die jungen __ Frösche ziemlich schnell zum vertrocknen führt. Vielleicht hast du die Möglichkeit, z.B. durch Bewuchs (z.B. __ Pfennigkraut) oder anderweitig diese doch starke Gefahrenquelle zu entschärfen.

Gruß André


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi Inken,
DER schaut aber verdächtig nach einem verwunschenen Prinzen aus


----------



## Zuckerschniss (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Oh Mann Leute,
das find ich überhaupt nicht nett, dass ihr erzählt, wieviele __ Frösche ihr im Teich habt und dazu noch diese tollen Bilder.
In unserem Teich gibt nicht einen einzigen Frosch, noch nicht mal einen winzig kleinen Frosch. Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt?  Unsere __ Moderlieschen fühlen sich anscheinend sauwohl und vermehren sich wie Teufel.
Ich brauch ein paar Tips - so geht das nicht weiter.


----------



## paper (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Wir haben z.Z. 8 __ Frösche in unserem Biotop!

Gestern hab ich Froschvater abgelichtet mit Schallblasen und Wasserstrahl ,

weiters 3 St. vom Nachwuchs!


----------



## lemanie (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Ein Tip noch zum Schutz der Jungfrösche - wenn ich das richtige sehe, ist dein Teichrand unbedeckte schwarze Folie. Bei Sonnenschein erhitzt sich diese so stark, dass es für die jungen __ Frösche ziemlich schnell zum vertrocknen führt. Vielleicht hast du die Möglichkeit, z.B. durch Bewuchs (z.B. __ Pfennigkraut) oder anderweitig diese doch starke Gefahrenquelle zu entschärfen.



Hallo,

eigentlich sollten da auch Pflanzen sein. Nur leider fressen meine netten __ Nacktschnecken jede Nacht fleißig dran rum! :evil

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## pema (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Ellen,

also ich kann mir dafür nur einen Grund denken... das Verhältnis von Fröschen zu Franzosen war ja schon immer etwas getrübt
petra


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Vielen Dank Petra 

Als ob ich den armen Fröschen ihre Beine nicht gönnen würde
Aber, das könnte des Rätsels Lösung sein.


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Nachdem nun das große Froschkonzert vorbei ist, gehen wohl einige der Kameraden wieder auf Wanderschaft. Jedenfalls sind im großen Teich jetzt weniger __ Frösche als zur "Hochzeit" des Froschkonzertes. Dieser wanderte in den Vorgarten und machte es sich in den Miniteichen bequem - da hat er wenigstens keine Konkurrenz .


----------



## willi1954 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Im Filtergraben tummeln sie sich nun, leider haben wir dieses Jahr keinen Nachwuchs 

nun ja, dann wenigstens die Mücken fressen 

LG Willi


----------



## StefanBO (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hier regnet es jetzt, und man muss aufpassen, nicht die kleinen Erdkröten zu übersehen, die überall rumlaufen - eine war sogar auf der Treppe zur Terassentür. Die habe ich aber nicht fotografiert, sondern heute nachmittag den Grasfroschnachwuchs. Es sind zwar immer noch dutzende von Quappen nur mit Hinterbeinen bzw. sogar noch ganz ohne Beine, aber auch Vierbeiner gibt es schon seit geraumer Zeit, so dass sich der Quappenteich wohl nach und nach spürbar leeren wird:


----------



## pyro (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Heute der erste Frosch an meinem neu angelegten Teich. Ich hoffe es gefällt Ihm bei mir und er bleibt hier.


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Sie saßen da am Ufer und erzählten sich was ...


----------



## Dieter_B (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Habe auch noch zwei Bilder vom April gefunden. Wir haben abends um die 15 Krötenpaare und 2 Froschpaare im Teich gehabt. Zur Zeit haben wir immer noch Kaulquappen im kleinen Teich...ist ihnen sicher zu kalt und zu regnerisch um auf die Wanderschaft zu gehen


----------



## Limnos (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi Pyro

Dein Bild zeigt einen __ Grasfrosch. Die sind bei weitem nicht so stark ans Wasser gebunden wie die __ Grünfrösche. Aber möglicherweise wird er nächstes Frühjahr einer der Ersten sein, die wieder am Teich auftauchen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lissbeth66 (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hier meine Besucher

Freue mich immer wenn ich sie entdecke


----------



## Dilmun (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Zusammen!

Hier zwei meiner Prinzen!!!!!

Er ist bereits "eingewöhnt" und nimmt meine Anwesenheit gelassen. 
    

Und das ist mein "Neuer". Er ist noch ein wenig schüchtern....
 

Die __ Laubfrösche sitzen im Regal und auf erhöhten Plätzen. Besonders beliebt sind meine grünen Mineralwasserflaschen.


----------



## danyvet (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Sonja!
Das 2. Foto ist toll!!!


----------



## Elster2 (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Gestern folg eine sehr schöne rd. 10 cm lange Libelle an meinem Teich. Bei der zweiten Runde sprang ein kleiner halb so großer Frosch und fing sie im ersten Anlauf. Dann rd. eine Minute starkes Geraschel im Wasser. Als er rauskam, sah er so aus.


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus

Die Libelle dürfte ein __ Vierfleck gewesen sein (meine 2 dunkle Male an dem einen Flügel zu erkennen) ...

Schönes Bild von deinem Frosch ...


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hmmm, Helmut, ich weiß nicht, bei mir gibt es schon seit ein paar Wochen keine __ Vierfleck mehr, und irgendwie seh ich da auf dem Bild eigentlich gar keine eindeutigen 2 Flügelmale  außerdem 10cm..?? Monstervierfleck 
Bei mir startet gerade die Saison der __ Heidelibellen  Die Vierflecks sind weg  Auch die Molchis sind heuer schon 3-4 Wochen früher ausgewanderst als sonst  

Kröti hab ich erst gestern abend wieder eins gesehen. Witzige Geschichte. So gegen 22:30 Uhr. Ich hör ein platsch-platsch. Ist ein Igel in den Teich gefallen. Er konnte sich aber schnell wieder an Land retten und hat dabei einen Kröterich aufgescheucht  Der ist dann blitzschnell ins Wasser und hat sich zwischen den Seerosenblättern versteckt. Der Igel hat gaaaaaanz laut ganz aufgeregt geschnüffelt an der Stelle, wo der Kröterich war


----------



## pyro (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Ein Igel kann schwimmen???? Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.

Bei mir werden es mehr __ Frösche, hat sich scheinbar rumgesprochen das es wieder einen Teich gibt. Bisher alles Grasfrösche. Ich würd mich jetzt über __ Molche noch sehr freuen...


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Die __ Molche haben inzwischen wohl das Wasser verlassen.Sie leben ja nicht ganzjährig im Wasser. Ich seh hier auch keine mehr.
Dann erst wieder im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## danyvet (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Ich hab zwar keine Bilder, das Tierchen war unheimlich scheu, aber ich muss euch jetzt eine lustige Geschichte erzählen, auch wenn ich mich damit völlig blamiere und als schrullig oute 

Vorgestern abend traf ich auf der Abendgassirunde eine Bekannte, die mir u.a. erzählte, dass das junge Zwergkaninchen ihrer Nachbarn ausgebüchst ist (aus einem Garten, der ca. 100m Luftlinie von meinem ist, ohne Straße oder Häuser dazwischen). Als ich dann daheim am Steg lag und die Abendstimmung genoss, hörte ich aus dem Gestrüpp ein Geräusch, das sich so anhörte wie mein Kaninchen, als es Schnupfen hatte. Ein schniefendes Geräusch. Ziemlich "laut". Ich erinnerte mich, dass ich diese Geräusch, nur etwas leiser und weniger schniefend, schon am Vortag gehört hatte und mir gedacht hab, dass es zwar nicht so ganz nach Kröte klingt, aber wahrscheinlich eine ist. Mit dem Wissen, dass das Karnickel ausgebrochen ist, hörte sich das Geräusch natürlich auch gleich ganz anders an 
Ich MUSSTE also wissen, ob nicht vielleicht das Kaninchen da unterm Gebüsch sitzt und ev. verletzt ist von einer Katze oder so und möglicherweise in den letzten Atemzügen.
Mittlerweile war´s draußen schon ziemlich dunkel. Das Gestrüpp (Pflox, Carex pendula und __ Blutweiderich, alles ziemlich eng beisammen) ist in den letzten Wochen ziemlich gewachsen und ich kam da nicht gut hin zum Gebüsch (ein riesiger Buxbaum von der Nachbarin). Also setzte ich mir meine Stirnlampe auf und fing an, das Gestrüpp zurückzuschneiden  Falls mich wer dabei beobachtet hat, gelte ich jetzt sicher endgültig als plemplem 
Als ich mich langsam vorgearbeitet habe, sah ich unter dem C. pendula einen Igel sitzen. Aber das Geräusch war nicht mehr da. Erleichtert bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass der Igel diese Geräusche gemacht hat. Wobei, gesund ist der Igel dann nicht.... :?
Gestern Abend, in der Zwischenzeit habe ich über 3 Ecken gehört, das das Karnickel bereits gefunden wurde, hörte ich wieder dieses Geräusch, aber der Igel war nicht in der Nähe (zumindest nicht sichtbar). Nach einigen Minuten tauchte unter dem C. pendula eine Kröte ¿ (Ironie) auf. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob das Geräusch von ihr kam, denn sobald ich sie sah, hörte das Geräusch auf!  Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt eine Kröte war. Sie war eher klein, so wie junge Krötenmännchen, aber enorm dick! So wie Weibchen kurz vorm Laichen! Und die Augen kamen mir erhabener vor als bei den anderen Erdkröten, die ich bisher in den letzten 3 Jahren ausgiebigst beobachtet habe. Aber leider war sie zu weit weg, um es mit freiem Auge genau feststellen zu können. Und zu nahe fürs Scharfstellen vom Fernglas  Als ich die Kamera holen wollte, tauchte sie unter und war nicht mehr gesehen.
Ich werde mich die nächsten Tage auf die Lauer legen und hoffe, ich kann sie ablichten 

So, und jetzt dürft ihr mir ruhig den Vogel zeigen :crazy


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Nö Dany, ich glaub kaum, dass dir hier jemand einen Vogel zeigt oder dich gar für plemplem erklärt . Ich hätte genauso gehandelt!
Es gibt doch auch immer mal wieder Überraschungen in Form von Tieren, die man so vielleicht noch gar nicht bemerkt hat! Was ich hier im Garten auf allen vieren rumkrauche, darf ich auch keinem erzählen (und beobachten dürfte mich auch keiner, die würden sicher gleich die Männer mit den Hab-mich-lieb-Jacken holen ). So habe ich hier sogar in Berlin eine __ Zauneidechse gefunden! Hab noch nie so ein Tier in "echt" gesehen! Für mich war das eine JahrhundertEntdeckung!


----------



## chrisamb (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi,
schaut mal, wer da so frech schaut...
 
Ich find die Gelbbauchunken einfach total niedlich!

Christian


----------



## StefanBO (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Dani,


danyvet schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt eine Kröte war. Sie war eher klein, so wie junge Krötenmännchen, aber enorm dick! So wie Weibchen kurz vorm Laichen! Und die Augen kamen mir erhabener vor als bei den anderen Erdkröten, die ich bisher in den letzten 3 Jahren ausgiebigst beobachtet habe.


was für Kröten (und __ Frösche) gibt es denn überhaupt bei euch in der Gegend?

Hier sind es z.B. nur drei Krötenarten. Die __ Erdkröte ist noch recht häufig -  trotzdem habe ich gestern zwei mit einem Kescher aus einem Gulli gerettet 

Dann noch Geburtshelferkröten und Kreuzkröten. Beide recht selten und gefährdet. Gestern Nacht habe ich in einem Gebiet hier um die Ecke ein paar Schnappschüsse von zwei Kreuzkröten machen können


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Stefan,

bis jetzt hab ich bei uns nur Erdkröten gesehen (sorry, da es eben keine anderen gibt, ist für mich "Kröte" automatisch "__ Erdkröte"  )
Letztes und vorletztes Jahr hatte ich einen einzigen Springfrosch.
Eine Freundin von mir, die Luftlinie 100m weiter wohnt, hat behauptet, sie hätte letztens eine __ Knoblauchkröte im Garten gehabt.... keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt...


----------



## StefanBO (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Dani,

ich hatte gefragt, weil ich dachte, dass du eine andere Krötenart in Erwägung ziehst. Und wenn man weiß, welche Arten überhaupt in der Gegend vorkommen, erleichtert das die Suche 

Z.B. hier in Nordrhein-Westfalen gibt es ein Fachinformationssystem, wo du nachschauen kannst, welche besonders seltenen (bzw. genauer gesagt "planungsrelevanten") Arten in deinem Messtischblatt-Bereich überhaupt vorkommen - die "häufigeren" kennt man ja meist ohnehin schon 

Z.B. MTB 45 09 = Bochum (die Bereiche sind allerdings quadratisch und nicht an Ortsgrenzen orientiert), planungsrelevante Amphibien (hier jetzt nur Froschlurche):

Alytes obstetricans 	__ Geburtshelferkröte
Bufo calamita 	__ Kreuzkröte
Rana lessonae 	__ Kleiner Wasserfrosch

Dazu kommen dann halt noch __ Erdkröte, __ Grasfrosch, und __ Grünfrösche (deren Unterscheidungsproblematik hier unerheblich ist  )

Und wenn man das weiß, kann man gezielt nach den Unterscheidungsmerkmalen suchen; zu den Kröten z.B.:



> [Erdkröte] Zur Artbestimmung können auch die beiden Wülste der Ohrdrüsen herangezogen werden - sie laufen, von der Schnauze aus gesehen, etwas schräg auseinander, während sie bei der Kreuz- und __ Wechselkröte parallel verlaufen. Auch hat die Erdkröte gegenüber den beiden anderen Arten eine dunklere __ Iris.
> aus: Ralf Blauscheck, Amphibien und Reptilien Deutschlands, 2. Auflage 1989, S.75


----------



## danyvet (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Naja, ich war eigentlich kurzfristig am überlegen, ob es eine Unke gewesen sein könnte... aber vermutlich eh nicht.
Danke für den interessanten Link, Stefan!!


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus

Heute am Nachmittag nach der Arbeit entdeckt ... 3cm groß ...

 

und ein "Nachschuß" auf der Flucht
 

Denke es ist ein Springfrosch ... spitzes Maul


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus,

bitte sehr: Fröschlein auf __ Riesenseerose.

 

So im Nachhinein fällt mir die Ähnlichkeit zwischen der Froschhaut und den Blättern der Riesenseerose auf. Das sieht ja aus, als würden die __ Frösche auf einer riesigen Kröte sitzen.


----------



## elkop (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

i proudly present  auch in diesem thread die fotos meiner beiden einwohner: emma, die __ erdkröte und olga, die grasfröschin:


----------



## Mary (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Vor gut 3 Wochen habe ich mal die Pflanzen im und am Teich etwas gestutzt und dabei habe ich den kleinen Freund entdeckt (ist etwa 5 cm groß ohne Beinchen). Ich bin total happy, daß nun endlich etwas Leben am Teich ist.  Unser Teichlein (250 l Becken - mehr Platz ist leider nicht) ist gut 3 Jahre alt und inzwischen richtig schön eingewachsen. Im Moment sind etwas viel Algen drin, aber die möchte ich wegen dem kleinen Gast erst mal nicht rausmachen - er sitzt gerne im Algenteppich 

Da unser Teich so klein ist stelle ich mir nun die Frage, was wird mit ihm im Winter? Der Teich ist trotz Eisfreihalter (Styropor) fast komplett zugefroren. Wisst ihr, ob das Fröschlein im Winter im Teich bleibt oder haut der ab und kommt (hoffentlich) im Frühjahr wieder? Ist halt unsere Premiere und ich würde mir wünschen, daß er bleibt :beten

Tolle Bilder zeigt ihr hier - und das mit dem Buddah ist am genialsten 

LG, Mary


----------



## buddler (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

hallo!
dieser kandidat hält mir hier schon seit jahren die treue.
den hab ich schon an den unmöglichsten orten im garten wieder gefunden.
fröschn ist treu.
gruß jörg


----------



## pema (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Jörg,

da habe ich gleich mal in deinem Profil nachgeschaut, in welchem Land du denn wohnst. Und habe voll Erstaunen festgestellt, dass du nur 11 km von mir entfernst wohnst. 
Das ist doch kein einheimischer Frosch, den du da in deinem Garten beherbergst. Von der Form her erinnert mich der Kerl an einen Ochsenfrosch - du hast leider nicht geschrieben, wie groß er ist - , von der Farbe her kommt das aber auch nicht hin.
Hoffentlich weiß einer hier, was das für ein Emigrant ist
Aber nett sieht er auf jeden Fall aus

petra


----------



## buddler (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Petra !ich hab schon mal in anderen Foren nach der Gattung gefragt und auch hier wurde mir bestätigt,dass es sich um einen __ grasfrosch handeln soll.der Frosch ist ca. 9 cm groß. Knuffiges Kerlchen und immer gut im Futter.
Lieben Gruß aus Bochum eppendorf 
Joerg


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Jörg

Kannst angaben zur Größe machen ...

Handteller groß oder eher kleiner ... viel kleiner ... so in der Art


----------



## buddler (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Helmut!
Ca. 9cm groß .handtellergroß kommt schon hin. Jedenfalls bei meiner handgroesse


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Danke Jörg 

Da würde ich eher auf einen __ Teichfrosch vermuten, als den von Petra angedachten Ochsenfrosch ...
Hatte auch so einen "Riesen" im Ex-Schwimmteich


 

Bei deinem Exemplar ist die Färbung exotisch ... vielleicht ein Fehltritt eines ausgesetzten Exoten und eines heimischen Teichfrosches


----------



## buddler (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Das nenne ich mal nen frosch
Die ochsenfroesche haben aber in unserer Fauna schon reichlich schaden angerichtet.
Welcher Sorte meiner nun angehoert ist immer noch zweifelhaft. Vielleicht kann ihn ja einer eindeutig erkennen.
Gruß joerg


----------



## danyvet (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Ein __ Teichfrosch mit soooooo einer Färbung, wie ein __ Feuersalamander??? Eeeeecht, sowas gibt's???? Das muss ja eine besonders seltene Farbvariante sein, oder? Pass gut auf ihn auf! 

edit: hab beim googeln gerade das hier gefunden. der ist zwar mehr grün und nicht so gelb wie der von Jörg, aber wenn man sich die Kommentare drunter durchliest, zb. das von Sandra P. (das zweite von oben), dann wird das schon so passen mit Teichfrosch, oder zumindest ein doch heimischer Wasserfrosch)


----------



## pema (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Jörg,
na, dann wirst du den Kerl wohl mal fangen und vermessen müssen.
Wenn es wirklich eine Mutation des Wasserfrosches ist, dann bekommt er bei euch gut zu essen

Da kann man mal wieder sehen: die exotischsten Tiere leben nicht in Südamerika, sondern in Eppendorf

pera


----------



## buddler (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Nabend!das Tierchen hab ich jetzt im dritten jahr hier im Garten.den hab ich schon öfter fotografiert.die faerbung bleibt immer gleich. Das Muster auch. Deshalb kann man ihn so gut wiedererkennen. Ist allerdings das einzige Exemplar in dieser Ausgabe hier im Garten . Ich hoffe mal er bleibt noch viele Jahre hier. __ Teichfrosch koennte schon passen. 
Gruß joerg


----------



## StefanBO (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Jörg,


buddler schrieb:


> das Tierchen hab ich jetzt im dritten jahr hier im Garten.den hab ich schon öfter fotografiert.


hast du auch Fotos des Kopfes von der Seite (Flecken im Kopfbereich erkennbar?), und eventuell von oben (Augenabstand, sichtbare Leisten)?

Hast du denn ansonsten Gras- und __ Grünfrösche an deinem Teich (in Bochum-Wattenscheid, hier gibt es keine anderen __ Braunfrösche)?

So völlig schwarz und ohne jede Zeichnung, das ist schon heftig. Im Gegensatz zu den 9 cm Größe.


----------



## buddler (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

hallo!
__ grünfrösche gibts hier keine.lediglich jede menge __ braunfrösche,also grasfrösche.die finde ich hier in meinen minis und im bachlauf öfter.
dieser kandidat ist einzigartig hier.bin im moment auf der arbeit,aber auf dem handy hab ich noch pics von ihm vom letzten jahr.
ich stell sie mal bei gelegenheit hier rein.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

so,moin!
hier noch mal die pics vom letzten jahr.
vielleicht kannst du(ihr)damit etwas anfangen.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

dafür finde ich hier in jedem kübel diese kandidaten.die sind zahlreich vertreten.
gruß jörg


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus

Gestern ...

Groß
  

Größer
 

am Größten, nein , sondern ... von der Vis-a-vis-Seite des Teiches
 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## danyvet (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

, Helmut! Das letzte ist überhaupt super!! 

ich hab aber auch mal eins, das mir halbwegs gelungen ist 

 

das war derselbe Kerl kurz zuvor. Ich bin zuerst erschrocken, weil ich dachte, der eine Vorderfuß sei verletzt/gelähmt  aber dann hat er sich bewegt und hat den Fuß ganz normal benutzt. War anscheinend nur eine "Lümmelstellung" 
 

Und während ich die oberen 2 Bilder von der Cam hochlade, sitzt auf einmal dieser kleine Zwerg auf der Terrasse. Muss wohl eins von den Vorjahrsbabys sein  war ca. 5-6cm lang


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Dany

Schön hast die Erdkröten abgelichtet 

Schade das die Augen net scharf sind 

Aber durch Übung bekommt man das schon hin ...


----------



## danyvet (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Helmut,
meinst du die Augen von der kleinen, die über die Terrasse kreucht?
Bin froh, dass das überhaupt halbwegs scharf ist, die war ziemlich flott und es war schon stockfinster


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Dany

Nein, vom ersten Bild ... da fehlt nimmer viel ...


----------



## Limnos (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi

Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich um einen Frosch handelt. Warzige Haut und die Kürze der Hinterbeine sprechen eher für  eine Kröte. Andererseits sehe ich keine Ohrdrüsen aber auch kein freiliegendes Trommelfell wie bei Fröschen.
Hier ein link zu einem entfernt ähnlich gefärbten Tier:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...116&ty=50/page-3&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:40


----------



## buddler (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

meintest du meinen kandidaten???


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus

Heute hat sich mein Springfrosch im Pflanzen-WirrWarr versteckt ... hab Ihn aber aufgespürt ...
 

Exif:
Kamera: Canon 5D
Mode: AV (Zeitautomatik)
Single (One) Shot
Zentrales AF-Feld

Objektiv: Canon EF 100/2.8 L IS Makro
IS on
AF off (daher manuell fokusiert)

Belichtungszeit: 1/100
Blende: 2.8
Iso: 100


----------



## Dilmun (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Ich glaub' ich sagte schon mal, dass meine __ Laubfrösche die Mineralflaschen gerne als Versteck benutzen. 
Und was ist das für einer?  :?

 

(Das Foto ist nicht so gut. Er blieb leider nicht still sitzen und ich wollt' ihn nicht allzusehr stören.)


----------



## butzbacher (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Sonja,

da du nicht in einem exotischen Land wohnst, kann man tropische Baumsteigerarten außschließen. 
Ich halte das Tierchen für einen komisch gefärbten Laubfrosch. Vielleicht eine Art Streßfärbung.

Gruß André


----------



## Dilmun (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo André!

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Ich hab so einen auch im Internet nicht gefunden.
Und er hat auch schon so ausgeschaut, wie ich ihn entdeckt hab. Er war zu dieser Zeit jedoch nicht gestört. Niemand war in seiner Nähe und zwischen den Mineralwasserflaschen konnte er sich gut verstecken. 
Aber was weiß man, was bei Fröschen alles Streß auslöst? 

Ich hab ihn jedenfalls gleich wieder in Ruhe gelassen. Erfahrungsgemäß suchen sich die __ Frösche dann in der Nacht eh einen anderen Platz. Dann kann ich morgen Wasser holen.


----------



## Sveni (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo @all,

habe heute nun auch meinen ersten für dieses Jahr endeckt.
Letztes Jahr waren drei von dieser Sorte da! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Sveni

Dürfte sich um einen __ Grasfrosch handeln ... den du sehr gut festgehalten hast 

Hast den Frosch bei der Hand ... 
Wie sieht die Unterseite des Kopfes aus ... gefleckt = Grasfrosch; reinweiß/hell (nicht gefleckt) = Springfrosch ...


----------



## Sveni (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

konnte ich leider nicht sehen.
Aber so wie der sich vom Acker gemacht hat, könnte es durchaus ein Springfrosch gewesen sein!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## StefanBO (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Jörg,


buddler schrieb:


> so,moin!
> hier noch mal die pics vom letzten jahr.
> vielleicht kannst du(ihr)damit etwas anfangen.


der Frosch ist ja wirklich so dunkel und ungewöhnlich gefärbt und gemustert, dass die gängigen Indizien gar nicht erkennbar sind. Da ich ja auch neugierig bin, habe ich mal einen Experten gefragt (Martin Schlüpmann).

Ich kann dir daher mitteilen und  bestätigen, dass dein __ Grasfrosch extrem ungewöhnlich gefärbt ist, und dass die üblichen Bestimmungsmerkmale (Augenfleck, Trommelfellgröße) dadurch halt nicht greifen. Somit ist er hier über die Fotos nur noch durch entsprechende Erfahrung und Kenntnis der Gestalt zu bestimmen:

_"die gesamte Gestalt des Grasfrosches unterscheidet sich so grundlegend von Wasserfröschen, dass es keinen Zweifel gibt. [...] Speziell der Grasfrosch ist an seiner stumpfen (hakenförmigen) Schnauze gut als solcher erkennbar."_


----------



## StefanBO (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Sveni,


Sveni schrieb:


> Aber so wie der sich vom Acker gemacht hat, könnte es durchaus ein Springfrosch gewesen sein!


versuch mal, ein Foto zu machen, auf dem das Trommelfell zu erkennen ist.

Wenn es so groß ist wie auf diesem Foto, hast du tatsächlich einen Springfrosch!

Beim Grasfrosch ist es ein wenig kleiner.

Wenn die Unterseite deutlich marmoriert ist, ist es in der Tat ein __ Grasfrosch. Wenn sie nicht (oder kaum) marmoriert ist, kann es aber trotzdem noch einer sein!

Beim Springfrosch ist sind die Hinterbeine deutlich länger als bei den anderen Arten, aber das ist wohl wieder nur ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal für Experten


----------



## buddler (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Moin!na dann bedanke ich mal herzlich fuer deine Bemuehungen.
Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft 
Joerg


----------



## pema (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Jörg,
also, auch wenn es 'nur' ein __ Grasfrosch ist: toll sieht er aus
Wenn er mal Babys bekommt, sollten die den Weg zu mir schaffen:beten

petra


----------



## buddler (17. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

hi!
kannste dir dann abholen.mal schauen was da noch in den nächsten jahren passiert.
obwohl----ich glaub man darf die gar nicht umsiedeln,oder?
gruß jörg


----------



## Nikolai (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,

meine __ Frösche sind schon eine Weile von ihrer Laichwanderung zurück. Zum Laichen verschwinden sie jedes Jahr in Richtung Nachbars Garten. Von dort höre ich zumindest dann immer ein lautes Quaken, was durch die Entfernung gedämpft für mich recht wohlklingend ist.
Der Dicke schaut ein wenig grimmig. Der Kleine ist auf Entdeckertour und betätigt sich gerade als Kletterfrosch.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## chrisamb (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo,
seit 2-3 Wochen haben wir jetzt endlich auch __ Frösche am Teich.
 
   

Bisher haben wir ja nur manchmal Besuch von den Gelbbauchunken gehabt.

Vielleicht kan mir jemand sagen, welche Frösche das sind, hab da ja noch nicht soo die Erfahrung 

Christian


----------



## StefanBO (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Im Auge des Frosches


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Servus Stefan

Schöne Spiegelung im Auge ... "man sieht dich ... " 

Klasse festgehalten


----------



## StefanBO (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Der wollte auch unbedingt ins Fernsehen - äh, ins Forum:


----------



## Dilmun (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Das is ja ein Super-Schnappschuss.


----------



## Limnos (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi Stefan

Tolles Bild! Aber was für eine gedrehte Pflanze liegt da vor dem Frosch?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Wolfgang,


> Tolles Bild! Aber was für eine gedrehte Pflanze liegt da vor dem Frosch?


Das müsste eine Korkenzieherbinse sein. (Hab ich auch bei mir )
LG Markus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi Stefan
> 
> Tolles Bild! Aber was für eine gedrehte Pflanze liegt da vor dem Frosch?
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfgang,

würde sagen das ist eine Plastikdrahtus viridis f. tortosa

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanBO (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hallo Wolfgang,


Limnos schrieb:


> Aber was für eine gedrehte Pflanze liegt da vor dem Frosch?


ich bin auch für Juncus effusus 'Spiralis'  (Korkenzieherbinse)


----------



## buddler (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

moin!
also diese art von binse steht auch bei mir am teich.allerdings ist die korkenzieherbinse rund gedreht und nicht so abgeflacht wie auf diesem bild.und dazu ist sie nicht so gleichmäßig gedreht wie auf dem bild.
bist du dir sicher,dass da nicht doch etwas aus plastik rumliegt?????
gruß jörg


----------



## Limnos (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich hatte mich schon auf eine neue, mir unbekannte Pflanze gefreut. Die Korkenzieherbinde habe ich auch, aber nicht mit diesem Bandwuchs (Fascination). Aber warum sollte der nicht auch bei __ Binsen vorkommen?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## StefanBO (23. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

[OT]Wer jetzt noch auf die Korkenzieherbinse stößt, der hatte ich einen eigenen Thread mit Beweisfotos in #2 gegönnt.[/OT]
Bei Lufttemperaturen um die 10°C sind einen Tag vor Heiligabend die Aussichten auf froschige Weihnachten recht gut (die Fotos sind gerade entstanden):

I'm dreaming of a froggy christmas (Part I and II)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi,

Bilder von Froggies hab ich ganz frische
Die beiden Damen haben auch ganz schön den Ranzen voll, wird wohl Zeit ihnen die Tage mal ein warmes Liebesnest vorzubereiten


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Das sind Litoria caerulea oder? Hast du sonst noch __ Terrarientiere?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi Darius,

jepp, sind Korallenfingerlaubfösche
Mit in dem Terrarium leben neben den (4/2) Laubfröschen noch ein paar Riesentausendfüßler, massig Kellerasseln und um die 20 Waldschaben (die zum fressen zu groß geworden sind)

Daneben hab ich noch 8 1jährige chinesische Rotbauchunken in meinen alten umgebauten 240l Becken 

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Juhu noch ein Terrarianer ich bin nicht allein
werde mir über den Winter vielleicht auch ein Amphibienbecken einrichten für Pfeilgiftfrösche...
Aber nun back to topic^^


----------



## maga_graz (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Hi!
Diesen Burschen hab ich heut (31.12.) von der Eisschicht auf dem zugefrorenen Altarm "entfernt".
Erschien mir nicht als passender Überwinterungsplatz ... dafür musst er für ein Photo herhalten. 

Ein Springfrosch, oder?
  

Grüße aus Graz,
Martin


----------



## Tina12 (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich kann micht mit diesen Tieren einfach nicht anfreunden..... Die sind mir einfach zu Glitschig und nicht schön.... Gott sei dank hab ich keine __ Frösche in meinem Garten...


----------



## Nikolai (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Frosch- u.  Kröten-Bilder 2011*

@ Tina

große Augen, schmale Tallie, stramme Schenkel - ich find diese Tiere einfach nur schön 

mich faszinieren __ Frösche, Lurche, Echsen und __ Schlangen. Dagegen finde ich die "schönen" Goldfische eher langweilig.

Gruß Nikolai


----------

